
Formal Verification of Scala Programs with Stainless – Romain Ruetschi - based2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1ZwpumSHCc&list=PL_5uJkfWNxdl-_ZLKDztCXceKD0l9Kz6n&index=6
======
based2
[https://epfl-lara.github.io/smart/purescala.html](https://epfl-
lara.github.io/smart/purescala.html)

[https://github.com/epfl-lara/inox](https://github.com/epfl-lara/inox)

[https://stainless.epfl.ch/](https://stainless.epfl.ch/)

